# Where can I find split edges for the MF8 2x3x4?



## Paradox Cubing (Jul 22, 2013)

Hey everyone, I'm looking for just the split edges for the MF8 2x3x4, not with the cube, only the 3 pieces. This is what they look like: http://www.hknowstore.com/locale/en...e&itemid=4d860793-9755-4816-9dc8-a71a57dbd014

They come with the cube, does anyone know where I can find them alone? I have contacted Calvin from HKnowstore, no reply yet. Until I get a reply I thought I should ask my fellow cubers!

Split edges are used to make the MF8 2x3x4 non-bandaged. There is a bandaging problem which according to MF8 was supposed to be there, but they still made these split edges that you can add in the cube to fix the bandaging problem.


----------



## Nestor (Oct 30, 2013)

Been trying to find these also.


----------



## ScottyDoesntCube (Oct 30, 2013)

I'm also in need of a source for these little things. I wish I knew that hknowstore sold their 2x3x4's with extras when I had bought mine.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Oct 31, 2013)

zcube sells them with extras too by the looks, but I doubt you can get them to sell you the pieces separately. Just wait for Calvin


----------



## ScottyDoesntCube (Oct 31, 2013)

What do you mean wait for Calvin? Is he planning on beginning to sell these pieces individually?


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Oct 31, 2013)

I mean wait for his reply.

When did you ask? If it has been a few days you might want to ask again. He's a busy fella that's for sure


----------



## ScottyDoesntCube (Oct 31, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> I mean wait for his reply.
> 
> When did you ask? If it has been a few days you might want to ask again. He's a busy fella that's for sure



I didn't order it from hknowstore or I would have gotten the one with the extra pieces. I got it from wallbuys.com. I haven't asked Echo yet because I'm not sure if he will supply the extra pieces.


----------



## wrathofgods54 (May 8, 2014)

hi, just wondering if anyone was finally able to get the slit edges separately


----------



## littlewing1208 (May 8, 2014)

Email [email protected] I know when I got my 2x3x4, they said that if I wait a week or two they'll have the extra split edges so they might stock them separately from the puzzle.


----------



## Paradox Cubing (May 9, 2014)

Yeah I was able to get them with self pay: http://www.hknowstore.com/locale/en...e&itemid=ae11ab17-55ed-49a4-a5c6-9468e613bf76

I think it's just $1.00 for them, but I'm not sure. You might want to email them to ask them how much they are, but I think I just paid $1.00 through the self-pay and wrote in the comments that I wanted the split edges.


----------



## wrathofgods54 (May 10, 2014)

Thanks!, I will give cublicle and hknow a try


----------



## mark49152 (Jan 7, 2015)

I recently tried solving my 2x3x4 with shape-shifting for the first time. I've solved it several times in non-shape-shifted form and that worked fine. However, shortly after restoring the shape, it locked up on one of the outer 2x3 layers. It seems to randomly be locked or free on each outer 2x3 layer.

Is this the bandaging "feature" referred to above? Is there a way to even solve it with this "feature" in place? I can't seem to predict what causes or fixes the locks on these outer 2x3 layers.


----------



## AndersB (Jan 7, 2015)

Yes, you are going to need to find some split edges if you want to have a fully functional 2x3x4. It is possible to solve it anyway, but it's pretty hard. Search for it on twistypuzzles.com, I remember there being threads about this.


----------



## mark49152 (Jan 7, 2015)

Thanks, found it. Also found some split edges in my spares box! They must have been shipped with the cube but I didn't realize what they were for and forgot about them. All fixed and working fine now. It's a nice little puzzle.


----------

